
Microsoft CEO joins dialogue about sexual-harassment claims - shortlived
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/04/microsoft-reviews-sexual-harassment-claims-after-email-discussion.html
======
sabana
Massively overblown. Systematic affirmative action is rampant in Microsoft.
White and asian men are discriminated against within the company. It will only
hurt Microsoft. reply

------
hencyu33
How is this a surprise?

